# Pictures of my Cruze dual exhaust



## SeanKruze (May 15, 2013)

Hi, some of you were asking for some photos of how I did the exhaust on my car. Finally got around to getting the car on a lift and taking some pictures. Basically I removed the stock muffler, re-used the left side tailpipe and built the right side tailpipe and Y (or T as it really is) pipe. I've got about $20 and 3 hours labor in this. The chrome tips are Edelbrock and had been laying on the shelf for years, my boss was glad to see them go away and the three bolt flanges were laying on the bender left over from something else. If you want to hear what this sounds like (with stock resonator still in place) watch this http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/14-chevrolet-cruze-media/13685-video-my-13-cruze-rear-cam.html video I posted a few weeks ago.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Nice job!! So no muffler just a T pipe? Im not sure on the T pipe for flow but all else looks great


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

That really looks good!i just wonder if you could improve back pressure even more if you found a way to switch from a 90 degree Tee to something closer to a Y. You're clearly very talented - so maybe you already thought about this.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Very nice job! I've always had a :wub: thing about duals as they just make rear end of a car look so much more balanced.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

how is the sound ?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I like it it. Sounds pretty good too.
I take you work at a muffler shop. Any issues with running a t pipe?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## SeanKruze (May 15, 2013)

Thanks for the nice feedback!

Well I chose the T setup over the y to equalize flow between sides. otherwise one side would have a 180 bend and on cold days on side would favor the other, and i hate that. I want to see two vapor clouds in the rear-view above the spoiler on cold mornings. The pipe size actually increases to 2 1/4" over the 2 1/8" inlet to the stock muffler. So there is more surface area to make the transition through the T. I know that I have increased exhaust flow over stock since my boost datalogs look much different. Higher boost at slightly higher RPM. which is about what I would expect. Truth is though I'm sure there is room for improvement, I saw the Dart dual exhaust outlets and decided that the Chevy had to have them NOW ( i built these the day after i got the car, had 66 miles on it. ). Overall though I am perfectly happy with the tone and performance of it. Not to mention most people think it's o.e. lol! 

@Mick: Thanks! and no actually I work at a full service shop. I do mostly electronics/driveablity and a/c work. But do alot of other stuff as need be. Get to do some performance stuff now and then. They used to do custom exhaust for trucks street rods etc. before I got there. The time spent didn't match the hours you can charge. So we still have tons of pipe and a nice old bender! I did get to fab up a complete system for an '85 Blazer 4x4 with a 383 and full length headers, it turned out really well I think for my lack of bender experience. It is alot harder than it seems!


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

This has to be one of the craziest exhausts I've ever seen. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Chris2298 (Aug 1, 2012)

That is awesome!! Did you cut the back plastic?


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

your clearly smarter then the exhaust shops in my area, no one could do a dual straight pipe, they all said there wasn't enough room, so I had to go with a Thrush Welded crossflow muffler and resonator delete, but its so quiet, i would have preferred straight pipe. Oh well maybe I need a cutout or does the zzp down pipe/ mid pipe make it louder?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

cronyjabrony said:


> your clearly smarter then the exhaust shops in my area, no one could do a dual straight pipe, they all said there wasn't enough room, so I had to go with a Thrush Welded crossflow muffler and resonator delete, but its so quiet, i would have preferred straight pipe. Oh well maybe I need a cutout or does the zzp down pipe/ mid pipe make it louder?


Def go with DP


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Tallboy (Jul 5, 2011)

SeanKruze said:


> Thanks for the nice feedback!
> 
> Well I chose the T setup over the y to equalize flow between sides. otherwise one side would have a 180 bend and on cold days on side would favor the other, and i hate that. I want to see two vapor clouds in the rear-view above the spoiler on cold mornings. The pipe size actually increases to 2 1/4" over the 2 1/8" inlet to the stock muffler. So there is more surface area to make the transition through the T. *I know that I have increased exhaust flow over stock since my boost datalogs look much different. Higher boost at slightly higher RPM.* which is about what I would expect. Truth is though I'm sure there is room for improvement, I saw the Dart dual exhaust outlets and decided that the Chevy had to have them NOW ( i built these the day after i got the car, had 66 miles on it. ). Overall though I am perfectly happy with the tone and performance of it. Not to mention most people think it's o.e. lol!
> 
> @Mick: Thanks! and no actually I work at a full service shop. I do mostly electronics/driveablity and a/c work. But do alot of other stuff as need be. Get to do some performance stuff now and then. They used to do custom exhaust for trucks street rods etc. before I got there. The time spent didn't match the hours you can charge. So we still have tons of pipe and a nice old bender! I did get to fab up a complete system for an '85 Blazer 4x4 with a 383 and full length headers, it turned out really well I think for my lack of bender experience. It is alot harder than it seems!


The opposite is true. Think about it.


----------



## SeanKruze (May 15, 2013)

I don't know... In theory less backpressure should increase spool times because of lower egt, but then produce more boost due to the obvious decrease in backpressure. I was taught in college ('90 btw so maybe outdated) that heat expansion is what initially "lights" off the turbo. Which explains the sudden massive increase in exhaust gas temperatures. So by that reasoning a small amount of restriction on a street turbo is desireable as well as a small diameter turbo like we have. True test would be either a dyno pull or also just a pressure differential reading between intake pressure and exhaust pressure upstream of the turbo which is a perfect way to determine the efficiency of the turbo. Both are more that i am going to do since i am happy with the way it is.

Although.... I would be interested to see a comparison. Not just pipe flow but dyno pull or pressure readings. Ah maybe i will dyno it...

I guess to some extent i still look at it like a 1400cc motor with a small turbo. Is there really that much more to be gained over a true y pipe? If someone could show me a gain of 5hp - 15hp over where the car is at i would certainly redesign to achieve it. And by true Y pipe i mean a full split not two pipes smashed together to almost the same diameter as the inlet pipe ( as i have seen alot like that ). Plus the amount of bends to fit in that small area would be crazy. My logic is that the 1-3 hp gain i might get, i personally can't feel anymore.


----------

